# Front tires rubbing!!! Plz Help!



## clouds goat (Dec 20, 2011)

I am a new goat owner and damn proud of it.....however after three days i heard some noise from the front end and found that the nut was missing from the stabilizer link which in turn messed up the link. so i ordered a new link and installed it. i also had the dealer give me two new tires on the front. i noticed where there was rubbing on the inside of the tire and the strut. i have read about this subject but i was wondering if anybody has a definite fix! i have a wife and son and this is a big issue for me. btw my goat is an 06 but for some reason has the factory 17s from an 04. thanks for any help you may be able to offer


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check your strut mounts and radius rod bushings.

All years of GTO came with 17's, 18's were an option.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pedders and Lovells make strut rub kits.

Basically you need new front radius rod bushing and strut mounts. It actually wouldn't hurt to also buy rear radius rod bushings and a Energy Suspension master bushing kit for the rest.


----------



## clouds goat (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info! I cant wait to fix it so i can "enjoy" my new goat!


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

I would recommend getting your parts from Kollar Racing:
Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO

Pedders is more expensive and many people have complained about failed Pedders Strut Mounts. Lovells is cheaper and more durable, many will agree.


----------

